# Urdu-Hindi-Punjabi:teapot



## Qureshpor

"Teapot" is an everyday utensil for brewing tea. What do you call it in your respective language as a matter of course?


----------



## UrduMedium

Urdu: ketlii


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> Urdu: ketlii


You are most probably prepared for this question. Is n't "ketlii" a "kettle"?


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> "Teapot" is an everyday utensil for brewing tea. What do you call it in your respective language as a matter of course?


In Urdu it would be *chaa'e-daanii*. I know it in Punjabi too, starts with the same letter, but since it is not ''my language'' I'll leave it at this point.


----------



## UrduMedium

QURESHPOR said:


> You are most probably prepared for this question. Is n't "ketlii" a "kettle"?


 Now I'm somewhat confused ... but I think in Urdu _ketlii_ is used for teapot (also). The boiling part could have been done in a _degchii_.

Edit: *cha'e daanii* seems to be the answer (in Urdu). Correct?


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> Now I'm somewhat confused ... but I think in Urdu _ketlii_ is used for teapot (also). The boiling part could have been done in a _degchii_.


Well, the boiling part can be carried out in a "patiilaa/patiilii" but, as you know, the whole recipe of tea can be put together in a "patiilaa" but then to serve it, one needs to pour it into a "teapot" which I do not believe would be a "ketlii".


----------



## UrduMedium

QURESHPOR said:


> Well, the boiling part can be carried out in a "patiilaa/patiilii" but, as you know, the whole recipe of tea can be put together in a "patiilaa" but then to serve it, one needs to pour it into a "teapot" which I do not believe would be a "ketlii".


Off-topic comment: For authentic teamaking you can only boil water in a patiilii but then it has to brew (with tea leaves) in a teapot (chaa'e daanii).


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> Off-topic comment: For authentic teamaking you can only boil water in a patiilii but then it has to brew (with tea leaves) in a teapot (chaa'e daanii).


Well, it depends on who defines "authentic"! * But, we will not dwell on that. How come your tea is now in a "chaa'e-daanii"? 

* Anyone who is a connoisseur of tea must read Maulana Azad's "Ghubaar-i-xaatir".


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> "Teapot" is an everyday utensil for brewing tea. What do you call it in your respective language as a matter of course?


 چائے کی دیگچی ... دیگچہ...دیگ / پتیلی...پتیلا  chaa'e ki degchi...degchah...deg / pateeli...pateela
چائے دانی / کیتلی / پوچی chaa'e daani / ketli / pochi
برقی چائے دان barqi chaa'e daan
teacup: چائے کی پیالی / فنجان 
saucer: صحن الفنجان / تشتری / پرچ


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Alfaaz SaaHib, kyaa aap ba-yak vaqt in tamaam alfaaz kaa isti3maal karte haiN?


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> ^ Alfaaz SaaHib, kyaa aap ba-yak vaqt in tamaam alfaaz kaa isti3maal karte haiN?


ba-yak waqt isti'maal to shaayad koi naheeN kartaa hogaa...chaa'e ki miqdaar par munHasir hai, in addition to the setting in which tea is being served.


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> ba-yak waqt isti'maal to shaayad koi naheeN kartaa hogaa...chaa'e ki miqdaar par munHasir hai.



to kis zarf se aap chaa'e piyaaliyoN meN daaleN ge?


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> چائے کی دیگچی ... دیگچہ...دیگ / پتیلی...پتیلا  chaa'e ki degchi...degchah...deg / pateeli...pateela
> چائے دانی / کیتلی / پوچی chaa'e daani / ketli / pochi
> برقی چائے دان barqi chaa'e daan
> teacup: چائے کی پیالی / فنجان
> saucer: صحن الفنجان / تشتری / پرچ


Alfaaz SaaHib, I like _ketlii_, _chaa'e-daanii_ and a couple of _chiinii finjaan_ with _tashtariyaaN_. Many people are not aware of the two last words. Thanks for reviving them . I remember having read _uRaan tashtarii_ in Hindi for UFO!


----------



## Qureshpor

Was it "uRaan" or "uRan"? Obviously, you are more from the enlightened age. I remember reading something about an "uRan khaTolaa"!


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Was it "uRaan" or "uRan"? Obviously, you are more from the enlightened age. I remember reading something about an "uRan khaTolaa"!


You know, after typing my post I started wondering whether it was uRaan or uRan. But I don't think I'd remembered it wrong, since my gut feeling would say _uRan _so it must have been _uRaan. _Wow,_ khaTolaa?! _Unbelievable!!


----------



## Qureshpor

For Punjabi, it is "chainak". I would be interested in its etymology. One internet site even has it in Urdu. "udhaar kii chainak" (The borrowed kettle). But, I have always understood "chainak" in Punjabi as "teapot".


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> to kis zarf se aap chaa'e piyaaliyoN meN daaleN ge?


(انسان کو کوشش کرنا چاہیے کہ اعلٰی ظرف سے معیاری شیشے، مٹی، بےداغ فولاد (وغیرہ) کا ظرف استمعال کرے ، چاہے کسی بھی بناوٹ کا ہو. ویسے چائے کی دیگچی عام استعمال کے لئے آسان ہوسکتی ہے (خصوصا صفائی کے لحاظ سے
insaan ko koshish karnaa chahiye keh a'alaa zarf se mi'yaari sheeshe, miTTi, be-dagh faulaad (wagherah) ka zarf isti'maal kare, chahe kisi bhi banaawaT ka ho. waise chaa'e ki degchi a'am isti'maal ke liye aasaan ho sakti hai (xusus-an safaa'ii ke liHaaz se)

Apart from the ones mentioned already, many people seem to use a mug as their teapot (in a خورد موج/microwave).


			
				marrish said:
			
		

> Thanks for reviving them . I remember having read _uRaan tashtarii_ in Hindi for UFO!


You're welcome. Interesting.



			
				QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> For Punjabi, it is "chainak". I would be interested in its etymology. One internet site even has it in Urdu. "udhaar kii chainak" (The borrowed kettle). But, I have always understood "chainak" in Punjabi as "teapot".


This word came to mind, but wasn't sure if it was Urdu or other languages (like Punjabi, Saraiki, etc.). Seems to be listed here.


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> (انسان کو کوشش کرنا چاہیے کہ اعلٰی ظرف سے معیاری شیشے، مٹی، بےداغ فولاد (وغیرہ) کا ظرف استمعال کرے ، چاہے کسی بھی بناوٹ کا ہو. ویسے چائے کی دیگچی عام استعمال کے لئے آسان ہوسکتی ہے (خصوصا صفائی کے لحاظ سے
> insaan ko koshish karnaa chahiye keh a'alaa zarf se mi'yaari sheeshe, miTTi, be-dagh faulaad (wagherah) ka zarf isti'maal kare, chahe kisi bhi banaawaT ka ho. waise chaa'e ki degchi a'am isti'maal ke liye aasaan ho sakti hai (xusus-an safaa'ii ke liHaaz se)
> 
> Apart from the ones mentioned already, many people seem to use a mug as their teapot (in a خورد موج/microwave).You're welcome. Interesting.
> 
> This word came to mind, but wasn't sure if it was Urdu or other languages (like Punjabi, Saraiki, etc.)



kaash ik siidhe se savaal ke 3ivaz ek siidhaa saa javaab mil jaataa! xair..


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> For Punjabi, it is "chainak". I would be interested in its etymology. One internet site even has it in Urdu. "udhaar kii chainak" (The borrowed kettle). But, I have always understood "chainak" in Punjabi as "teapot".


This is the word I had in thoughts. This is not an Urdu word so I think the website used it as a borrowing into Urdu.


----------



## lcfatima

Afghans say chainak. I am not sure which ethno-linguistic groups use this term, though.


----------



## marrish

There is a word in Russian - chainik - which means a kettle.

Seems not only, it means a teapot too - _Заварной чайник._


----------



## Alfaaz

Could Persian also be added to the thread title?

Is there a special name for this and this kind of tea kettle (seems to be often used for Persian, Turkish, and Middle Eastern tea)?


----------



## lcfatima

I believe the double teapot is a samovar in English from samaavar in Farsi. Don't Kashmiris also use that term?

I could not find teapot in either of two online Dari dictionaries, but I found it listed in this Dari vocabulary lesson: http://cottonnecktie.blogspot.com/2012/01/dari-lesson-32.html



> saf [ch-ih-l ah-w s-aw-f] Thermos - Tarmooz [t-ah-rm-oo-z] Tea kettle - chainak [ch-aw-y -n-ah-k]
> 
> Tried a Persian dictionary but it was this word: قوري چاي.
> 
> Pashto dictionary:
> 
> 
> 
> Pashtoچاجوش


----------



## marrish

lcfatima said:


> I believe the double teapot is a samovar in English from samaavar in Farsi. Don't Kashmiris also use that term?


I thought it was from Russian.


----------



## lcfatima

You are right, according to this it is Russian, but possibly from Tatar. http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=samovar


----------



## marrish

lcfatima said:


> You are right, according to this it is Russian, but possibly from Tatar. http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=samovar


Thank you for this hint. Very interesting, I didn't know about the Tatar possibility. This word looks very indigenous Russian.


----------



## fdb

This is perhaps a stupid question, but if Urdu ketlī is a loan from English “kettle” why does it not have a retroflex ṭ like other English loanwords?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

fdb said:


> This is perhaps a stupid question, but if Urdu ketlī is a loan from English “kettle” why does it not have a retroflex ṭ like other English loanwords?



A number of loanwords from English don't have a retroflex ṭ, such as _*botal*_ (bottle) for instance. This is however the exception rather than the rule and you can expect these borrowings to be quite old.


----------



## eskandar

Alfaaz said:


> Could Persian also be added to the thread title?
> 
> Is there a special name for this and this kind of tea kettle (seems to be often used for Persian, Turkish, and Middle Eastern tea)?


In Iranian Persian we call the bottom kettle (used for boiling water) سماور _samaavar_ (likewise _semaver_ in modern Turkish) and the top kettle (used for brewing tea) قوری _quurii_ .


----------



## UrduMedium

Pathans of Karachi also call it _chainak_. They have lots of chai stalls around the city where they serve tea in chainak. Its an enameled metal pot (often beige, green, or blue in color). I remember the material as _taam chiinii_. I suspect _chainak _may have some linkage to _taam chiinii_. Given the large Pathan population in Karachi, _chainak _is now a well understood and used part of Karachi Urdu. But it seems to be specific to the type of pot I described above.

See an image below of the _chainak_ .... http://www.flickr.com/photos/theserialchiller/3365043837/ or here


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> Originally Posted by *UrduMedium*
> Urdu: ketlii
> 
> 
> 
> You are most probably prepared for this question. Is n't "ketlii" a "kettle"?
Click to expand...

 Yes and no, QP SaaHIb! UM SaaHib was right! 

When referring to a kettle it is just _ketlii_ when referring to a teapot it is چائے کی کیتلی _chaa’e kii ketlii_, perhaps lingering from the days when the metallic tea kettle was the norm. Later as bone china (or now plastic / glass) teapots appeared, the term lingered. 

Nobody we knew back home who used چائے دانی _chaa’e-daanii_ in everyday speech, although the term exists. We did use _machchar-daanii_ though – but not for tea!


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> Yes and no, QP SaaHIb! UM SaaHib was right!
> 
> When referring to a kettle it is just _ketlii_ when referring to a teapot it is چائے کی کیتلی _chaa’e kii ketlii_, perhaps lingering from the days when the metallic tea kettle was the norm. Later as bone china (or now plastic / glass) teapots appeared, the term lingered.
> 
> Nobody we knew back home who used چائے دانی _chaa’e-daanii_ in everyday speech, although the term exists. We did use _machchar-daanii_ though – but not for tea!


Thank you for this, F SaaHib. Does chaa'e pochii mean anything to you?

machhar-daanii seems to be a strange construction. It does 't exactly "contain" the mosquitoes within its walls and roof. On the contrary, it keeps them out. Perhaps "containment" comes into play here!


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> Pathans of Karachi also call it _chainak_. They have lots of chai stalls around the city where they serve tea in chainak. Its an enameled metal pot (often beige, green, or blue in color). I remember the material as _taam chiinii_. I suspect _chainak _may have some linkage to _taam chiinii_. Given the large Pathan population in Karachi, _chainak _is now a well understood and used part of Karachi Urdu. But it seems to be specific to the type of pot I described above.
> 
> See an image below of the _chainak_ .... http://www.flickr.com/photos/theserialchiller/3365043837/ or here



Is this word just associated with Pathans of Karachi or Pathans else where as well?


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> Originally Posted by *Faylasoof*
> Yes and no, QP SaaHIb! UM SaaHib was right!
> 
> When referring to a kettle it is just _ketlii_ when referring to a teapot it is چائے کی کیتلی _chaa’e kii ketlii_,  perhaps lingering from the days when the metallic tea kettle was the  norm. Later as bone china (or now plastic / glass) teapots appeared, the  term lingered.
> 
> Nobody we knew back home who used چائے دانی _chaa’e-daanii_ in everyday speech, although the term exists. We did use _machchar-daanii_ though – but not for tea!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this, F SaaHib. Does chaa'e pochii mean anything to you?
> 
> machhar-daanii seems to be a strange construction. It does 't exactly "contain" the mosquitoes within its walls and roof. On the contrary, it keeps them out. Perhaps "containment" comes into play here!
Click to expand...

 QP SaaHib, _chaa'e-pochii_ is unfamiliar! The -_daanii_ meaning as "containment" that you say is exactly how it is meant.


----------



## marrish

I have no idea where this ''pochii'' came from. I consulted several dictionaries for this matter and none seems to list this word.


----------



## Alfaaz

marrish said:
			
		

> I have no idea where this ''pochii'' came from. I consulted several dictionaries for this matter and none seems to list this word.


Platts, UE, UE


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Platts, UE, UE


I had noticed the compound _chaa'e-pochii_ but no _pochii_ on its own. This word is totally unknown to me. Also note that the second reference you provided has this word as _puuchii_.


----------

